# DNP vs T3



## Kraken (Jan 19, 2022)

I have some DNP here and am thinking of another cycle, looking to drop maybe 12 pounds of fat. So far it's going okay with cardio and a big deficit, but still looking for a little boost. I have run DNP before with mixed results. I have never tried T3. I understand low dose DNP (like 200mg ED) will have minimal sides but it probably won't be a huge help either. It also turns your bodily fluids yellow, which can lead to questions... Also DNP can make me feel tired, making it tough to keep up with the cardio. 

If I wanted minor sides, how well would T3 work as opposed to DNP? Assuming diet and exercise remain on point.


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 19, 2022)

Apples and Vaginas.
There isn't even the slightest comparison.

Run the DNP at 200mg a day, eat clean and hit your cardio and you can easily have that 12lbs off 15-20 days.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 19, 2022)

T3 is catabolic. All I can say from experience is that I never saw increased fat loss from T3, but I've also never run it higher than replacement dosages. I did see increase fat loss from DNP, but I've also only used it once time.. so my experience is limited.

Personally I'd just stick to cardio and caloric deficit.


----------



## snake (Jan 19, 2022)

Plenty of guys use T3 and some like it. I tried it and it went south quick. I'd never touch that shit again. They say it can't fuuk up your thyroid, well maybe not long term but it fuuked me up for 2 months. I never felt that bad in my life, even after I was off the modrate dose. 

You may get by with T3 but the risk to reward is not worth it. End of the day and at best, it's a few lbs of weight loss. Let's face it, you can do 2-3 lbs with some discipline and not risk fuuking yourself up.

Your body; your call.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 19, 2022)

snake said:


> Plenty of guys use T3 and some like it. I tried it and it went south quick. I'd never touch that shit again. They say it can't fuuk up your thyroid, well maybe not long term but it fuuked me up for 2 months. I never felt that bad in my life, even after I was off the modrate dose.
> 
> You may get by with T3 but the risk to reward is not worth it. End of the day and at best, it's a few lbs of weight loss. Let's face it, you can do 2-3 lbs with some discipline and not risk fuuking yourself up.
> 
> Your body; your call.



Out of curiosity, what do you mean by fucked you up for 2 months?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 19, 2022)

200mg DNP gives you roughly a 22% metabolic boost. T3 doesn't give you even half that and indiscriminately burns both fat & muscle (actually, a bit more FFM than fat believe it or not).

I understand your concerns about DNP but, from a fat burning perspective, this isn't a close contest. High school football boys vs NFL men.


----------



## Kraken (Jan 19, 2022)

Okay guys thanks, I just broke out my DNP stash. I have done 3 runs of it over the years. The first was amazingly successful. The last two less so. In the past I used 400 mg ED taken before bed, so I would have sides while sleeping. They were really not very bad.


----------



## Beti ona (Jan 20, 2022)

T3 has its place if you want to compete and you are using AAS, GH, slin, etc... it sure helps to have a crazy metabolism, or even in the off season, you can stay lean eating tons of food and carbs. I don't think this is healthy in the long run.

DNP is better for fat loss purposes and if you are natural or not abuse of gear, you don't need other drugs, but it won't make sense to use it if you are looking to grow.


----------



## Thegeorges123 (Oct 7, 2022)

Dnp hands down. T3 is catabolic and messes with your thyroid function. Increase heart rate... dont touch this shit. Even clen is bad.
And for dnp you need to use it correctly otherwise dont touch fat burners IMHO.


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 7, 2022)

Thegeorges123 said:


> Dnp hands down. T3 is catabolic and messes with your thyroid function. Increase heart rate... dont touch this shit. Even clen is bad.
> And for dnp you need to use it correctly otherwise dont touch fat burners IMHO.


Why the fuck are you digging up and posting on these old ass threads? If you had a question about it that would be one thing, but to just make some statement that is already well known or irrelevant just clusters everything up.


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 7, 2022)

I’d go with DNP over T3. I definitely wouldn’t compare the two. That’s tough to do considering their mechanisms and how they are going to help you meet your goal. I personally never plan with T3, just preference. It’s not something I want to play with. DNP also scares the shit out of me, but I have some that I plan to run before long at low dose. Just be smart with either compound you choose. Keep in mind that the T3 has the possibility of affecting hormones long term, DNP won’t. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 7, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Why the fuck are you digging up and posting on these old ass threads? If you had a question about it that would be one thing, but to just make some statement that is already well known or irrelevant just clusters everything up.



Damn just realized how old this is. I rarely look at the dates dammit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 7, 2022)

Never saw extra fat
Loss from t3
Did see it from extra “Cardio”
And cardio was healthier.


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 7, 2022)

People that lose muscle with t3 are doing it wrong. People that don’t have increased fatloss with t3 are doing it wrong. 
It’s literally impossible not to have increase fatloss with t3. 
If you’re losing muscle then you’re protein and gear aren’t high enough or you didn’t have that much muscle to begin with or you’re confusing being flat with muscle loss.
I can bulk with t3 and have fatloss or no fat gain


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> People that lose muscle with t3 are doing it wrong. People that don’t have increased fatloss with t3 are doing it wrong.
> It’s literally impossible not to have increase fatloss with t3.
> If you’re losing muscle then you’re protein and gear aren’t high enough or you didn’t have that much muscle to begin with or you’re confusing being flat with muscle loss.
> I can bulk with t3 and have fatloss or no fat gain



Agreed
But T3 is kinda junk IMO
It doesnt do a fuck of a lot.
Its a good tool to have in your tool kit, but there are better ways ya know?

I do like T3 personally.
But my thyroid is already dead, so gtg


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 7, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Agreed
> But T3 is kinda junk IMO
> It doesnt do a fuck of a lot.
> Its a good tool to have in your tool kit, but there are better ways ya know?
> ...


I don’t think it’s junk. 
I’m a huge fan.
Better is subjective. 
I can’t take stimulants and don’t want to take dnp.
I can take t3.
There’s not another fat loss drug that I can really use in place of t3.
I can’t think of another one I’d use to lose fat while in a gaining phase.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 7, 2022)

I love when you interject with quality 
Content…
It helps us all learn a little bit more to put in our arsenals..
Thank You @RiR0


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I don’t think it’s junk.
> I’m a huge fan.
> Better is subjective.
> I can’t take stimulants and don’t want to take dnp.
> ...



I should be more specific
Let me get into this.

Its junk FOR MOST PEOPLE
It can easily be replaced by caloric deficit.

I have a tendancy to have my comments more aimed towards normal people and not higher level guys.

When pushing boundaries of your physique, you gotta push boundaries of gear sometimes as well lol


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 8, 2022)

Back in the late 90's I had a small obsession with DNP after reading about Dan Duchaine and his interactions with it. 

I was still learning how to navigate around the World Wide Web. Everything was new online back then. I had gone into business with a guy I had known since grade school. We came up with a name for our LLC. I had used the name and Tax ID # to try and give legitimacy to a number of purchases I made online.

I found a place out of New Jersey that would sell my little company 2 bottles of DNP. One was much larger than the other. The shipping charge to CT cost more than the DNP. It was a HazMat thing. The DNP shipped in water in the glass jars. The jars were then placed in thick plastic bags and then each bag was placed in what looked like an aluminum paint can. The top had to be pried off with a flat head screw driver. I remember it like it was yesterday.

Spectrum Laboratories sent me info on the DNP and info on how and why it had to be shipped like it was. The Flash Point was still an issue even though it was shipped in water.

I was so fucking excited why the UPS guy pulled up that day. I made this post because the 2 cycles I ran included T3 and Clenbuterol. A few guys back then were doing it and had favorable results. We ran DNP for 2 weeks and then ran 2 weeks of T3 and then 2 weeks of Clenbuterol. May have been clen first and then T3? Can't remember?

The FDA came out of nowhere after they started watching the sales of DNP following the deaths of a few young people overdosing on DNP. I'll leave that story for another time....


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 8, 2022)

keep Going.
I want to here the rest.


----------



## Hyphen (Oct 22, 2022)

Where did u buy dnp from?


----------



## Kraken (Oct 31, 2022)

Hyphen said:


> Where did u buy dnp from?



WalMart.


----------



## metsfan4life (Nov 1, 2022)

Kraken said:


> WalMart.


Damnit I could have gotten it there!? I went to the expensive Whole Foods and got mine. Crap I spent too much


----------



## Kraken (Nov 2, 2022)

metsfan4life said:


> Damnit I could have gotten it there!? I went to the expensive Whole Foods and got mine. Crap I spent too much



Dude I used to get all my gear there, but that place has gotten too expensive. Inflation is killing me, I need to pair back so WalMart it is.


----------



## Kraken (Nov 2, 2022)

metsfan4life said:


> Damnit I could have gotten it there!? I went to the expensive Whole Foods and got mine. Crap I spent too much


Besides, everything at WalMart comes from China anyhow...


----------

